# The Bloggess



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Apparently this is a very important website to my new lady-friend.

She sent me this link, and I found it an interesting little microcosm of the dynamics we often see, and discuss ... or fight about ...

It is, I must admit, very humorous. Enjoy.

And that’s why you should learn to pick your battles.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Deejo,

I tried this link 3 times, it froze up 3 for 3, that can't be a good sign. 

Drop her like a bad habit!


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Crashed my computer trying to load the link...

Only a matter of time before Deejo starts asking our opinion about sexy dress's on 16-year-old girls.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I nearly shot wine out my nose. I have scoliosis and as I age, my pain is worse. Hub used to complain that I would fill up the bath tub with water, lay in it for 5 minutes and then get out as I have ADD and hate bathes. I would drain the tub and then an hour later fill it up again and spend 5 more minutes in it. Wash, rinse, repeat. It pissed him off beyond description. He b!tched about water and heating costs. 
One day I came home and told him I just bought a hot tub and it would be delivered in 1 week. The look on his face was much as I imagine Victor's was, sheer horror. Hey, a permanent hot water vessel that doesn't need constant draining and refilling and is always at a certain temperature? Come on, that was his dream....right?!
He uses it as often as I do and his "Beyonce" is named "Sheila". An expensive battle he lost however in the end we both benefit from it. 

Your lady friend is awesome for sending you this!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

THAT is freaking awesome!!! LOVE it! And true... that is something I would do. 

Even without the fight tho. Brought home those giant wooden fork and spoon set today.... from the thrift shop.... so not $100 (only 4), but they have TIKI PEOPLE CARVED INTO THE HANDLES! I didn't tell H what I brought home, just left them laying on the counter...when I went upstairs I heard him yell to me, "AWESOME".  

Now I just have to find them a home here. (We do have a deal, you can't buy something unless you have a spot for it... NO buying things to put away in case you ever want it, NO buying things to put in the closet, and NO buying things you are not going to let your spouse know about!)

Some things are so tacky they are awesome.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Apparently the link only works for women ... creepy.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Apparently the link only works for women ... creepy.


The men didn't try hard enough since it had "ess" in the title and smacked of females talking. I got blocked 4 times but managed to get to it. 
Next time change the title to Naked Hooter Girls and you will have men disassemble their computers, drive to Micro Center for a new router and yell at their internet service providers. It's all about marketing Deejo.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Stupid!

The friend is stupid! 

This woman is stupid! 

Some people just have too much money to waste! 

And they just like to create problems in their life and to their marriages!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I thought it was hysterical.

Nothing like this has ever happened in our home, because I leave all that inside crap to the missus. If she brought home new towels once a week, I wouldn't say anything.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

The author of the blog is depressed and into self harm; drugs and therapy; poor her.

The big metal chicken was hilarious tho; too bad she can't just shake off the negative and live life like that.

I don't understand depression at all; I am lucky.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

The funny thing about this blog, my wife showed me a thread on her boards in april with this same story being told in first person by someone on her boards.
When she wants to get her way she still talks about giant metal chickens.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmm, it's just not my style of humor. I didn't crack smile reading it. A lot of people find it hilarious though -- There's half a million Facebook shares for that story.

I'd have to say I'm with Greenpearl on this one. I don't understand getting satisfaction and entertainment from antagonizing someone who is supposed to be your partner.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

What's it mean if you actually like the big chicken?

And, I think Victor failed the 'fitness' test there. He should have embraced the big bird, taken it up to the bathroom, put the old threadbare towels on it, and declared 'There! See, now the towels look brand new! Great idea honey.'

I would bet there may not be any more big chickens at his front door after that.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bounce rate is high i hope it just detected me


----------

